#ubuntu-us-co 2011-03-23
<joey> FunnyLookinHat: I just found your brother. :-)  https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/highermedia/visual-budget-an-interactive-guide-to-the-federal?ref=category
<FunnyLookinHat> joey, LOL!
#ubuntu-us-co 2011-03-24
<dombnexen_> hi
<dombnexen_> how i can connect the idjc with xchat?
<FunnyLookinHat> IDJC ?
<FunnyLookinHat> dombnexen_, sorry I'm not sure what that is...
<dombnexen_> yeah
<dombnexen_> i want the program sent what i play
<dombnexen_> in chat
<FunnyLookinHat> Sorry I don't know how to do that - there might be a plugin or something... but I'm not familiar with it.
<dombnexen_> i have set it in idjc
<dombnexen_> but
<FunnyLookinHat> This ? http://www.koders.com/python/fid35B98A3E7E608AC0209124D5C46A6C199544990E.aspx?s=icq
<dombnexen_> in the xchat i dont know
<FunnyLookinHat> That will - most assuredly - get you kicked from most chat channels  :)
<dombnexen_> is this dcc?
<dombnexen_> for my chat channel
<dombnexen_> i other server
<dombnexen_> in*
#ubuntu-us-co 2011-03-25
<ToyKeeper> Heh, yeah.  Music-announce scripts generally are grounds for kickbanning in most channels.
<FunnyLookinHat> ToyKeeper, hah - that was yesterday...  I guess that goes to show how active this channel is...  :)
#ubuntu-us-co 2012-03-21
<FunnyLookinHat> joey, Sorry about the network issues
<joey> yeah me too
<joey> I can do irc and email and that's it
<FunnyLookinHat> I wish we had more than one or two options... no dice really.
<joey> comcast has been wonderful until today
<FunnyLookinHat> They downgraded your service w/o notification ?
<FunnyLookinHat> I'm not sure how that works without them breaking terms of some sort.
<joey> yep. and i'm business class!     longmont has ridgeviewtel but they can only do 7m
<joey> they changed their rate plan as well
<FunnyLookinHat> We've got business class here at the office and we're pulling a burstable 40M
<FunnyLookinHat> Strange
<FunnyLookinHat> ridgeview can do 7m up ?  or just down?
<FunnyLookinHat> I'm guessing 7 / .7
<FunnyLookinHat> joey, on a lighter note - you'll be at UDS-Q, yes?  Or did Linaro change their schedule?
<joey> skybeam is a good idea
<joey> I was burstable to 100 until Sunday
<joey> ridge is wimax
<joey> I won't be at UDS... I'll be in HK with Connect...it's not at UDS
<FunnyLookinHat> Ah bunk
<FunnyLookinHat> I thought I saw that they Connect would be elsewhere - too bad.
#ubuntu-us-co 2013-03-21
<MarkDude> Hello
#ubuntu-us-co 2013-03-24
<MarkDude> Hello
 * MarkDude has a friend that moved near Boulder. She knows a bit about computers, and wants to learn more
 * MarkDude figured the best place to start was Ubuntu Local Team. 
 * MarkDude will send to ML if no response today :) 
<MarkDude> A few Hacker Spaces - some also in Denver. She is 45 minutes from there.
#ubuntu-us-co 2014-03-21
<Cheri703> hello colorado people, how are you all today?
<Garheade> Fantabulous!
<Cheri703> awesome! I'm doing pretty well myself. actively avoiding a work project, but that's ok :)
<system76chick> Happy Friday Team!
<Garheade> Happy Birthday!!!!
<Garheade> Cheri703, activly avoiding work is a standard Friday activity.
<Cheri703> haha, true true
<Cheri703> RIGHT after I said I was avoiding a work project my cell phone rang and it was my boss. I had an "OH CRAP" moment, but it was about a different thign
<Cheri703> *thing
<Cheri703> Garheade: mind if I ask what part of the state you're in?
<Garheade> Denver
<Cheri703> ah cool. :) me too. I'm curious how far spread everyone is
<Garheade> yeah Cheri703, I tend to be all over the place.
<Garheade> Like tomorrow I'll be up in longmont with SFS for the Pi Fight.
<Garheade> exit
#ubuntu-us-co 2019-03-24
<ahoneybun> damn this channel has half the people compared to my last loco.
